# Enviar señal de camara al pc de forma inalambrica



## Leoglz (Ene 29, 2007)

hola, quiero transmitir la imagen de una camara de video a una pc de forma inalambrica, pero no se como codificar la imagen para despues mandarla

si alguien sabe algo por favor responda

gracias de antemano.


----------



## cissat_alex (Ene 30, 2007)

COMPRA EL TRASMISOR Y RECIBIDOR PARA CAMARAS DE 4.2GHZ QUE YSA VENDEN


----------

